# Things You Probably Don't Know about Your Cruze - Change Number of Turn Signal Blinks



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

I have been thinking about this for months. I activate the turn signal to change lanes and usually get 3 blinks - most of the time. I guess I should be glad the Cruze has working turn signals, unlike most BMWs. Just kidding. Anyway, sometimes I want one or two blinks instead of 3. I couldn't find anything about this. It's not really a big deal unless your are OCD and accidentally find a way to do it. I wouldn't be surprised if no one at GM knows this either.

How To Section
Activate the turn signal to change lanes for the 3 blinks. After the turn signal clicks off (sound and light on dashboard), quickly tap the turn signal stalk again - like you are about to repeat the process. It will then cancel the remaining blinks. This works on my car to produce 1 or 2 blinks, in addition to the usual 3 blinks.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I have no idea what you're talking about. 

Considering it takes more then 3 blinks to PROPERLY merge in to another lane. And for anybody to recognize you want to merge. 

You can also just hold the handle up or down instead of using the full click in to position. 

Did you also know, that if you accidentally touch the opposite turn when cancelling out of intended turn. The other side will blink. I think it blinks 4 times.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> Considering it takes more then 3 blinks to PROPERLY merge in to another lane. And for anybody to recognize you want to merge.


Thank you. I've found it takes me about 6 blinks to change lanes. The first 2 blinks are for informing other drivers around me that I intend to change lanes. Then 3-4 blinks after that for the actual changing of lanes.

If only 3 blinks total are being used for the entire lane change operation then the driver is using the turn signal as a steering wheel! In other words, don't start to signal as you start to change lanes. Same idea applies to highway exit ramps.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You can actually get a ticket if not enough blinks. Specially if it causes an accident.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

And of course there’s California.............

https://blog.sfgate.com/crime/2011/06/09/turn-signals-not-always-required/


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Of course, because its always California...then there’s the rest of the country.


----------



## chrisbrad91 (Mar 24, 2019)

Jacque8080 said:


> I have been thinking about this for months. I activate the turn signal to change lanes and usually get 3 blinks - most of the time. I guess I should be glad the Cruze has working turn signals, unlike most BMWs. Just kidding. Anyway, sometimes I want one or two blinks instead of 3. I couldn't find anything about this. It's not really a big deal unless your are OCD and accidentally find a way to do it. I wouldn't be surprised if no one at GM knows this either.
> 
> How To Section
> Activate the turn signal to change lanes for the 3 blinks. After the turn signal clicks off (sound and light on dashboard), quickly tap the turn signal stalk again - like you are about to repeat the process. It will then cancel the remaining blinks. This works on my car to produce 1 or 2 blinks, in addition to the usual 3 blinks.


I've always wondered about this as well. By the 3rd blink, i just started entering the lane. If there was a way to increase the number of blinks to 5 or 6, that would be great.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> You can actually get a ticket if not enough blinks. Specially if it causes an accident.


Generally when you cause an accident you can get a Ticket for it, I would think?:RantExplode:


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> snowwy66 said:
> 
> 
> > You can actually get a ticket if not enough blinks. Specially if it causes an accident.
> ...


Yes, but even if you dont cause an accident. You can get a ticket for unsafe something. Depending on the cop.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> Yes, but even if you dont cause an accident. You can get a ticket for unsafe something. Depending on the cop.


I thought you were a professional Truck Driver? You say it takes more then 3 blinks to PROPERLY merge in to another lane, I'm not sure I have ever seen a specific Blink requirement on any Drivers test at the DMV? Maybe its a State thing


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I thought you were a professional Truck Driver? You say it takes more then 3 blinks to PROPERLY merge in to another lane, I'm not sure I have ever seen a specific Blink requirement on any Drivers test at the DMV? Maybe its a State thing


Does one need to be a professional driver? Or is that something you all should already know as a licensed driver?

What does google say? I see 2 answers.
You could also learn the hard way. Like I did. Before google was invented.

BUT. And I could be wrong. But it seems like that drivers ed class we all took as sophomores. Discussed a 2 or 3 second rule.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

State of Vermont has a sign posted on Interstate 91 that four blinks are required for lane changes.


----------

